# milk glass jars



## Trying not to break it (Aug 17, 2005)

hi everyone,  found these sunday. 1st time i ever saw a jar that used a lid at both ends. it's 2 1/2" tall, 2" across.  one end has a shallow depth, the other much deeper. the shallow end has a u s  patd # that date it to about 1941. the small jar is 1 1/8" tall, 1 3/4" across base.  base embossed  MUM , mfg.co. inc. and # 19. any information on these  would be greatley appreciated,  thanks   rhona


----------



## tncgal (Aug 17, 2005)

The smaller one is Mum Deodorant, manufactured by Bristol-Myers.

Mum ad


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 17, 2005)

HIYA RHONA & TNCGAL...
 Perhaps the double-ended one had cold cream in the larger end and rouge in the smaller? Circa 1920's-40's.


----------



## madman (Aug 17, 2005)

hey rohna nice jars, ive just recently started collecting cream jars  nice   mike


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 17, 2005)

hi tncgal & whiskeyman,  thanks for looking and the information,  mum,s deorderant didn't accur to me.   so far mike i only have a small collection of milk glass jars. don't find a lot of them.  i just realize the verticle lines in the larger jar didn't show up.  thanks for the help and looking,  rhona


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 18, 2005)

I find quite a number of milk jars. I have a Lady Esther, Boncilla, Ponds, and a Turpo jar. I just found another boncilla jar at a new dump I just discovered, but I already have one so I left it. Maybe I'll go back and get it tomorrow and figure out what to do with it later.


----------



## tncgal (Aug 19, 2005)

I saw your post on another thread about the taller jar being for shoe polish.  I believe you're correct. Here's one to compare.

 eBay item


----------

